# Hero skill points?



## Cheiromancer (Aug 13, 2002)

It seems that a level of hero was supposed to give hero points *only*- no BAB advancement, no improvement to saves, etc.  Well, that got changed.

Is the 0 skill point feature still part of the hero class?  Or should it be 0 + int modifier (min 1), plus 1 if you are a human, etc., etc,.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 18, 2002)

It's still 0 skill points.  Skill points represent training, and the Hero usually just represents power.  Of course, if you want skills, you can always take the Skill Knowledge 'power' to get some extra skill points.


----------

